# Monster fall auction



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The date has now been set for our ANNUAL FALL MONSTER AUCTION.
It will be held: SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 5th...at ST PIUS X CATHOLIC CHURCH GYM, 1150 MT. SEYMOUR ROAD, NORTH VANCOUVER....more details will be posted later.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

47 more sleeps! ....just sayin 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Gaia said:


> 47 more sleeps! ....just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Like a kid at Christmas Janice


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I looked on their website: AUCTION downloads and Registration info. | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society. I am emailing Dave to register as a buyer and seller.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I should be there as a runner, seller, etc....:bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Planning on attending to help out.


----------



## P_macan_it (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone have any idea on the schedule like timing of events?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VAHS will be posting all the info regarding the fall auction soon, so stay tuned :bigsmile:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be there.... for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm just wandering what everyone is planning on bring to the auction? I was concidering bring a couple of different Buce, plus other plants.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

When I click the link it takes me to the 2014 auction. I would like to register as a buyer  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Gaia said:


> When I click the link it takes me to the 2014 auction. I would like to register as a buyer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Don't worry..... the email for Dave and the forms are valid for November's auction.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> Don't worry..... the email for Dave and the forms are valid for November's auction.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Is anyone planning on bringing shrimp to the auction? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

For the uninitiated how does it work as a buyer and or just browsing? What goes on inside as well? I understand there is a registration fee and form to fill out.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Hydrocynus.

There is no registration fee if you register early. The general public can buy, but you must be a member to sell. We do encourage people to join the VAHS club. 25% of the selling price goes back to the club to cover overhead and the balance is usually donated to a selected fish conservation club/society (ie Project Piaba). I hope that answers some of your questions.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Stuart for the information.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Hydrocynus.
> 
> There is no registration fee if you register early. The general public can buy, but you must be a member to sell. We do encourage people to join the VAHS club. 25% of the selling price goes back to the club to cover overhead and the balance is usually donated to a selected fish conservation club/society (ie Project Piaba). I hope that answers some of your questions.
> 
> ...


No, I've been to the auction for maybe 5 years. You don't need to be a member to sell or buy.

Did they change the rule this year?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The rule has always been you need to be a member to sell, but not to buy. I guess you have been sliding under the radar on selling then (if you have not bought a membership for selling privileges).

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> The rule has always been you need to be a member to sell, but not to buy. I guess you have been sliding under the radar on selling then (if you have not bought a membership for selling privileges).
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


I agree Stuart, it's a very busy day usually and it may have been missed, it certainly is advertized that you must be a member to sell with a submitted sellers list and membership # on it.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I agree Stuart, it's a very busy day usually and it may have been missed, it certainly is advertized that you must be a member to sell with a submitted sellers list and membership # on it.


 This is probably a good time to remind everyone that there will be a table near the entrance in the hall where you can either register for a new membership, or renew your current membership. $20.00 ....Am I correct in assuming that this will be once again be manned by "The Guy", Laurie ?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> This is probably a good time to remind everyone that there will be a table near the entrance in the hall where you can either register for a new membership, or renew your current membership. $20.00 ....Am I correct in assuming that this will be once again be manned by "The Guy", Laurie ?


 YUP if they want me to do it I will


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

are we correct in assuming Claudia will provide free valet parking again?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> are we correct in assuming Claudia will provide free valet parking again?


She can park YOUR car for free.

I'll be parking my own, thank you very much


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> ......The general public can buy, but you must be a member to sell. We do encourage people to join the VAHS club.....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stand corrected.... you do NOT have to be a member to sell or buy at the big auctions. However, we do encourage attendees to join the VAHS club.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> The rule has always been you need to be a member to sell, but not to buy. I guess you have been sliding under the radar on selling then (if you have not bought a membership for selling privileges).
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


Yah, Dave has been very nice to me.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> She can park YOUR car for free.
> 
> I'll be parking my own, thank you very much


Me too, Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I stand corrected.... you do NOT have to be a member to sell or buy at the big auctions. However, we do encourage attendees to join the VAHS club.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


News to me as well Stuart, not sure I agree with that,  if you want to sell at a VAHS sponsored auction you should be a member IMO.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yep cheap enough! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> She can park YOUR car for free.
> 
> I'll be parking my own, thank you very much


yeah, shes getting up there......eyesights not what it used to be. good thing there is lots of parking spots


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

We got to keep bumping this thread to let people know time line etc. about the auction.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I will be there.May bring some pond equipment from past koi project.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

What time is it at?  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Gaia said:


> What time is it at?
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


 Registration starts at 8:30 a.m...... Auction begins at 10:00


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

guppygeorge said:


> Registration starts at 8:30 a.m...... Auction begins at 10:00


Thank you! Wowzers! It's a good thing I wake up super early!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## P_macan_it (Oct 10, 2016)

I will be there! Will bringing some yellow shrimp and maybe a few shrimp items. Maybe some saltwater stuff as well like frag plugs that i no longer need.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone looking for some good equipment or livestock won't want to miss this auction, it's always a fun event


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Every time i go i don't have anything in mind yet every time i come home with too many stuffs.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

kf3506 said:


> Every time i go i don't have anything in mind yet every time i come home with too many stuffs.


Hard to pass up some great deals.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

I just tried to send a email to pre register and the email bounced back to me. So now I would like to know how else I can do this please. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Ryan 
You should be able to register with Dave our president try - [email protected] it should work for you. Cheers Laurie


----------



## hsin (Dec 13, 2015)

How long does the auction usually last, just wanted to know because I have work in the late afternoon.


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

The previous ones i've been to end between 3-4. You are welcome to leave anytime. If you bought stuffs it's better to wait til lunch time so that the nice volunteers have time to cash out your purchases.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually go from 10 till noon (due to working in the afternoon too). Good to have some work/life balance that way.

Anthony


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Counting down the hours....looking forward to seeing everyone :big smile:


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

guppygeorge said:


> Counting down the hours....looking forward to seeing everyone :big smile:


Now who's the kid before Christmas?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Tried to register late this morning no reply yet I guess I'm to late


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mrbob said:


> Tried to register late this morning no reply yet I guess I'm to late


Uh oh I haven't yet either due to computer issues. I hope I can tomorrow or else I'm just sitting through it lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I will be there around 8 if any extra hands are needed 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

i cant wait either!! its my first auction as a seller and I am bringing lots of dwarf cichlids, adults, juvies and fry!! hope to also pick up some stuff for the fishroom...shhhhh....
Russ


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I will be there around 8 if any extra hands are needed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Says to register has seller before coming I think buyer ok but I have tons of stuff to sell lol guess I'm out of luck I'm not bringing all my stuff from Agassiz to find out I can't sell lol


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mrbob said:


> Says to register has seller before coming I think buyer ok but I have tons of stuff to sell lol guess I'm out of luck I'm not bringing all my stuff from Agassiz to find out I can't sell lol


Maybe they can squeeze you in. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't want to take chance unless I get confirmation &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bob, sent you a text on how to contact Dave at VAHS to register as seller.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

I dropped the ball about registering as well. I just sent Dave a email. I hope it's all good, as I'm packing the car real soon and am heading down from Whistler.


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like it'll be bigger and better this year. I better bring the bigger cooler.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gaia said:


> I will be there around 8 if any extra hands are needed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


 You can help me at the membership table Janice


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> You can help me at the membership table Janice


You got it! Heading out now. Gotta get gas etc first

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Heading out now with Felicia and Isabella. We'll be a family of runners today:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Home again. It was a lot of fun as usual. Saw a lot of fish-friends so that's always a bonus at these events. Popped in to April's on the way home and picked up even more goodies.

Anthony


----------



## hsin (Dec 13, 2015)

Had to leave early for work, but had a great time at my first auction. Got a sponge filter for my ten gallon tank for only three bucks, stopped by April's to get an air pump and the rest of the accessories. Can't wait for the spring auction. What's everyone else's haul like?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Got lots of logs which I can store until setting up again.
A personal observation & point of information: The VAHS elections will be held at the December meeting and the club needs people to step up to fill some positions. Some of the folks that currently hold positions are looking to step down after many years of caring devoted leadership. If you can give some time and would like to see the VAHS carry on putting on these fun filled auctions and meetings consider getting involved and helping the club to carry on.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hope you guys had fun.. my daughter has flu so wecould not go. Both she and I are disappointed but there will be spring one. What did you guys get? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, thanks to VAHS and the organizers who hosted another good event!!
for those who won the Apistogramma fish I had on auction, they've mostly been fed frozen brine or mysis shrimp. they should take pellets also but only sinking ones. Cheers Russ


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you for organizing a great event! I got some plants and got to finally put faces to names  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great job as always.Great to see more BC Aquaria members there.Thanks Mike and Dave for another sucessful year.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for putting on such a great event! Definitely went home with more than I expected to


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Picked up some shrimp and and plants! I had a great time meeting other hobbyists!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Like always it was awesome!


----------



## eh3an2013 (Aug 6, 2017)

This is probably a good time to remind everyone that there will be a table near the entrance in the hall where you can either register for a new membership, or renew your current membership. $20.00 ....Am I correct in assuming that this will be once again be manned by "The Guy", Laurie ?

طراحی سایت​


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy has moved out of the area but hopefully he'll make it back for the big auction in Nov.

Anthony


----------

